# Snow plow advice / guidance / info



## apmf5214 (Mar 18, 2019)

Hello all,
Looking to put a snow plow on my 2015 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited Sahara, 4dr, AND I am looking for input/advice/recommendations from others who have been down this road and know from experience. The plow will ONLY be used for two driveways, (gotta take car of mom!) and live in the northern Ohio. I take my time when plowing as my last vehicle was a 1986 Bronco II that needs retired. I've inquired into Western and dealer said go with midweight - to me I can't see putting on a 600lbs on front end, Snowdogg - dealer said md75, but have heard users have had problems with them and Snowex - sad to say I can't get a dealer nearby or corporate offices to answer questions with recommendations. I do plan to keep this vehicle for many years and willing to spend money on good system if needed. Please give me your input and pictures if you have one with a plow. Thank You for your time and help!!


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Bunch of older threads....here's some

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/an...p-wrangler-unlimted-rubicon-unlimited.153580/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/pic-of-md75-mounted-on-my-jeep-wrangler-unlimited.127799/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/jeep-unlimited-for-plowing.91368/


----------



## apmf5214 (Mar 18, 2019)

Thank You for the info. I did see the one from 2011, but not the others. I'm still hoping there's some newer info/updates out there as I know technology and products have changed a bit in 8 years, good or bad.


----------



## BlackBeauty (Aug 29, 2017)

I have a SnowEx LT7200 with downpressure on my Mazda truck (Ranger twin). Only weighs 300 pounds. See SnowEx on YouTube---they show them on Wranglers


----------



## apmf5214 (Mar 18, 2019)

Thank You for the reply & info. I’ve seen the video and interested in it, BUT I can’t find a dealer nearby and no help or assistance from the main company/corporate website after several requests. Can I ask what was the price range was for your, what state are you in and any mechanical issues with the snowex? Thank you again. Bob


----------



## Bison (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a Fisher minute mount set up with a 7 1/2' Ht blade on mine. It's a 2015 sport 2 door with a 2 1/2" lift. Plows great .


----------



## BlackBeauty (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi, Bob. I'm in Connecticut and the plow soup to nuts with installation and scrape Max down pressure was something like 4100 or $4,200. there was no way I was going to do it myself. Haha. I'm lucky that my dealer is only 10 minutes away. I've had no issues except for this current one. If you look in the snow x forum. I have a pressure switch that keeps getting knocked loose because of the plastic cover. I made an appointment and they're going to replace the switch and rotate the fitting so that this does not happen again. In other words the plastic cover itself is knocking a piece off. It did not hinder the plow from functioning, it just affected the detach function when I remove the plow. If it helps you, the Western defender and the Fisher ld are the same plow, and my dealer originally recommend at the Western defender. but then someone else there thankfully recommended the snowex because of the automatixx mounting system. Since I'm new to plowing they thought it would be easier to mount and dismount. I hope this helps. If you look in the small trucks thread it might be titled rangers with plows or something, you'll see a picture of my truck with a plow on it.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm not a wrangler owner, but I do use my Jeep Liberty to plow with. I went with the Western Suburbanite/Fisher Homesteader setup for the same reasons you're concerned with, excessive weight out front. I don't know what it's like in your area, but around here there's several complete, used, setups for < $2k floating around.


----------



## apmf5214 (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks guys for ALL the information and sharing the current problem you're experiencing. I hope you get your issues worked out BB. I've tried countless times to get a snowex dealer to work with me and again they continue to steer me to sdogg or a boss. I've given up on trying to reach the corporate site of snowex, (douglas dynamics), and will go with product availability and support near me with product support being the main focus. I'll let you know what I end up with and will post a pic or two when done. Thank You again and this site is very helpful.


----------



## BlackBeauty (Aug 29, 2017)

Good luck to you! I originally thought a homesteader/ suburbanite would be my only option but in fall2017 when I was looking, they'd already been discontinued and replaced by defender/lt6800 and 7200/ and Fisher ld series.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BlackBeauty said:


> Good luck to you! I originally thought a homesteader/ suburbanite would be my only option but in fall2017 when I was looking, they'd already been discontinued and replaced by defender/lt6800 and 7200/ and Fisher ld series.


Just for reference, the Fisher is model is the HS, not LD


----------



## BlackBeauty (Aug 29, 2017)

^ ah! Yes... thanks. I always mess that up.


----------

